# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Corais Moles >  Green Star Polyps

## Roberto Isidoro

eu tnho esse coral a 1 semana e ainda nao abriu :SbRireLarme2:   :SbRireLarme2:   :SbRireLarme2:  

ja fiz trocas de agua e de sitio e nada
ate a luz tnho agora 3 tubos de T8
1 blue
2 brancas

 :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> eu tnho esse coral a 1 semana e ainda nao abriu   
> 
> ja fiz trocas de agua e de sitio e nada
> ate a luz tnho agora 3 tubos de T8
> 1 blue
> 2 brancas


 :Olá: Viva Roberto
Esse comportamento nas Pachyclavularia viridis (Green Star Polyps) é frequente e normal. O Coral está a adpatar-se às condições ambientes do teu sistema e assim que o fizer dará o seu ar de graça abrindo. Tens de ser paciente e procura não anda a mexer no coral ou então pode não se adaptar se não ficar tranquilo. Acabará por abrir e com o tempo crescerá e fixar-se-à ao substrato que for colonizando. Vai dando noticias e mantém-te calmo.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Roberto Isidoro

obrigado vou esperar então  :SbOk:

----------


## Roberto Isidoro

ja esta a abrir alguns  :SbOk:   :SbOk:   :SbOk:   :SbOk:   :SbOk:   :SbOk:  
Pequenos mas ja e bom sinal :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:

----------

